# Coming Soon Citizen 1000m



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This model is now discontinued but Eddie and I have managed to source the last few pieces and they will be here in a couple of weeks.

1,000 metres divers water resistant.

Automatic movement.

Suitable for mixed gas diving (saturated diving) helium escape valve.

Hardened titanium case.

6mm thick sapphire glass.

Antimagnetic.

Anti-shock system.

Screw lock crown.

One way bezel with detachable mechanism for cleaning.

Day/date


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice diver


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

That watch is horribly ugly and startlingly beautiful at the same time. I wonder why they stopped making it? I've heard that Citizen is actually bigger than Seiko, but you sure don't see as many around. The Mission Antartica was also a nice one that they stopped making. These watches are sure to hold their value I would think.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

GULP

That looks a bit serious.

Price ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Much less than the Japanese retail price,


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A thousand metres!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I thought it was a typo and Roy had put another zero on









That's a bloody long way down!

I've just spent 5 mins looking at this and I still don't know what to think!

The minutes hand reminds me of something









Also I'm assuming if it's 1000m it's not got a view back )may be wrong I often am







). If so whats the blued rotor for? Who will ever see it?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Impressive but not a watch for hiding under shirt cuffs methinks
















Not sure what the blued rotor is for, maybe because Citizen don't normally decorate their movements so they are showing us that they can, there certainly isn't a view back!

I have a 1000m diver but I bet it isn't as big as this one. What are the dimensions Roy?

I like it

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Its not a typo, it is 1000m. It is not a display back. The movement is special and i will find out more about it.

Case Size is 48mm.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

So not exactly dainty then









Very impressive watch though.

The Mission Antarctica was mentioned earlier in the thread, any chance of getting hold of one of these Roy?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Re : The Mission Antarctica. I'll see.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Great stuff!!

Thanks Roy the Mission Antarcticas are excellent looking watches.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi all,

A cool looking watch re the Mission Ant, Roy if you can obtain some I think they would be snapped up by us forum members.

Keep up the good work sourceing good quality product at very good prices.

A case in point a certain west end shop is selling a seamaster quartz for twice your recent price.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

According to someone on the SCF who stripped one down, the blued rotor is simply heavier than the original item fitted to that movement. The movement itself is totally reworked and refinnished. Very special watch indeed.


----------



## watchit (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Roy,

That's a real beauty of a watch!! No doubt extremely well made and very durable.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Excellent Roy,

Absolutely my cuppa T..............Price please......
















G.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

The " couple " of weeks is nearly up.........
















G.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Garry they will be here this week, welcome back by the way. We have missed you.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Roy,

Please reserve one for me pending finalised cost.

regards

G.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They will be here in the morning.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

please mail me when they are in,

cheers

sam


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are in stock now, stunning.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Hello Roy

Can you say how much this Citizen 1000M Diver is going to be on sale at yet??










Thx

Mike


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is Â£595..................


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

OK thanks.... A bit out of my current budget









But at least it has put me out of my misery!!! 

Mike


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Must keep focused

Speedmaster Speedmaster Speedmaster Speedmaster Speedmaster Speedmaster Speedmaster Speedmaster Speedmaster Speedmaster Speedmaster Speedmaster


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This will be much rarer than the Speedmaster,


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Stop it Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Heres a good PDF file about the watch :

http://www.citizenwatch.co.jp/support/pdf/8203/e.pdf


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> This will be much rarer than the Speedmaster


And probably much, much better too, If my experience with the Speedmaster is anything to go by........wouldnt want another no way!!

Roger


----------

